# Internetverbindung über LAN Port freigeben



## SiLAnceR (6. Juli 2012)

*Internetverbindung über LAN Port freigeben*

Hallo Leude,

ich habe meinen PC über nen WLAN Stick mit meinem Router verbunden.
Nun würde ich gerne meinen Monitor, der über diverse Internetdienste, auch mit dem Netzwerk verbinden. Kann ich irgendwie über meinen Lanport die Interverbindung freigeben bzw. teilen?


----------



## Master_of_Desaster (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Internetverbindung über LAN Port freigeben*

An sich geht das recht einfach: Wenn WLAN-Adapter und LAN-Verbindung (bereits mit Monitor verbunden) gleichzeitig in den Netzwerkverbindungen aufgezeigt sind, musst du die Eigenschaften des WLAN-Adapters aufrufen. Dort findest du den Reiter "Freigabe". Jetzt nur noch ein Häkchen bei "*Anderen Benutzern im Netzwerk gestatten, die Internetverbindung dieses Computers zu verwenden*" setzen. Als letzten Schritt IP-Adresse, Subnetz usw. am Monitor einstellen und als Gateway die IP-Adresse vom WLAN-Adapter angeben.

Bräuchtest aber (eventuell) ein Crossover-LAN-Kabel um deinen Monitor mit dem LAN-Port deines PCs zu verbinden. Kannst aber auch mit einem normalen Kabel versuchen, manche Geräte sind intelligent und switchen automatisch die Kontaktbelegung um, damit sie mit einem anderen Endgerät kommunizieren können.

Gruß
Master


----------



## SiLAnceR (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Internetverbindung über LAN Port freigeben*

Danke...aber es ging einfacher. Beide Verbindungen WLAN und LAN auswählen - rechtsklick -> Verbindung überbrücken.
Schon läufts sogar mit DHCP 

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

